# Sorry - stupid question - how do I set up signature?



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

As subject - how do I set up my signature?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Click on user control panel at the top of the page mate and then edit sig


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry, profile and then edit sig


----------

